# o co się zakładamy?



## majlo

Jak wiadomo, każdy z nas, w mniejszym lub większym stopniu, ma w sobie żyłkę hazardzisty i co by rząd nie robił pod tym względem, tak najpewniej pozostanie.  Aczkolwiek jeśli nie chcemy się zakładać o pieniądze, to... no właśnie można się założyć o... ? U mnie zawsze się mówiło, że o przekonanie, ale ostatnio usłyszałem dwie inne wersje: "zakładać się o rację" i "zakładać się o fakt". Czy kiedykolwiek je słyszeliście? Czy regionalizm może tu być istotnym czynnikiem? A może znacie jeszcze inne wersje?


----------



## Rusak963

Ja znam tylko wersję z przekonaniem, pozostałych raczej nie słyszałem.


----------



## audiolaik

W moich kręgach (Wielkopolska i Kujawy/Pomorze) zawsze mówiło się tak:

A: O co się zakładamy?
B: O przekonanie.

Chociaż jak tak sobie myślę to wydaje mi się, że słyszałem "zakładać się o rację". Natomiast "zakładać się o "fakt" nigdy nie obiło mi się o uszy. (No chyba, że chodzi o zakład, w którym do wygrania jest ten brukowiec...)

A&AJnr


----------



## robin74

U mnie - w Zagłębiu - się mówiło "o rację".


----------



## miguell

U mnie, w Bielsku-Białej, mówi się: zakładać się o rację. Zawsze wydawało mi się to dośc racjonalne. Słownik PWN mówi w następujący sposób o tym czasowniku:
"*. *«umówić się, że ten, kto w sprawie spornej nie będzie miał racji, zrobi to, czego zażąda osoba mająca rację»"

Pozostałe formy brzmią dla mnie dziwnie, ale wynika to zapewne z tego, że słyszę je po raz pierwszy w życiu. 

Wszystko to wynika z tego, że każdy region ma jakieś specyficzne powiedzenia. Dla Bielska-Białej  i okolice są to takie określenia jak: zaś(jako ponownie, forma dopuszczalna, ale w niektórych regionach nie jest w ten sposób rozumiana), kućka (jako pompon), iść na pole(jako iść na dwór, wyjść na zewnątrz; w niektórych regionach rozumiana tylko jako iść na pole uprawne) itd.


----------



## El Torero

o przekonanie (woj.lubelskie)


----------



## Elvus

oO!
Nie sądziłem, że ten właśnie zwrot też ma różne warianty. Ja całe życie mam do czynienia z ludźmi zakładającymi się "o prawdę", nigdy nie słyszałem innej wersji. Jak można zauważyć, jestem z Poznania.


----------



## .Jordi.

_O przekonanie_. Innych wersji nie słyszałem.


----------



## BezierCurve

O przekonanie i o rację. Kiedyś czasami o złote kalesony, ale to częściej a'propos trofeum sportowego.


----------



## esatie

Słownik PWN mówi w następujący sposób o tym czasowniku:
"*. *«umówić się, że ten, kto w sprawie spornej nie będzie miał racji, zrobi to, czego zażąda osoba mająca rację»

W naszym podwórkowym świecie (Kujawy, ale na Pomorzu podobnie) zakładaliśmy się "o rację", gdy już nie wiedzieliśmy, o co się założyć albo nie mieliśmy fantów do zakładu Pełna desperacja, dzikość w oczach, by przekonać rozmówcę i zazwyczaj padało: "No to chooo, załóż się - o rację".
I używaliśmy tego w znaczeniu "osoba,która się myli będzie musiała uznać wyższość tego, kto miał rację". Śmieszne, takie zabezpieczenie się, żeby mieć satysfakcję, z tego, że jest się "górą"


----------



## arturolczykowski

Pochodze z kujawsko-pomorskiego i o ile pamietam to zakladanie sie bylo zawsze "o przekonanie", ewentualnie "o to, kto ma racje".


----------



## Annika

Górny Śląsk- o rację


----------



## marco_2

Przyznam, że dotychczas spotykałem się tylko z formą *no to* *załóżmy się o to, kto ma rację*, pierwszy raz spotykam się z zakładaniem się "o przekonanie" , "o prawdę" itd. A mieszkam we Wrocławiu, co mogłoby oznaczać, że powinienem znać różne warianty.


----------



## desponia

Kraków- o rację. Pozostałych w zyciu nie slyszalam i nigdy bym nie uzyla.


----------

